# Overwhelmed, To Many Story idea's.



## Rojack79 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ok so was wandering have any of you ever been overwhelmed by all of the story idea's in your head? And if so how did you guy's cope with them? I currently have 4 story's floating around in my head. Each of them is a good story but its to much. My mom suggested just merging them all together which could work out pretty well if i do it just right. It would surely be an original piece of fiction thats for sure but can it be done? Just so you guy's can get a snippet of what i'm going through here are the story idea's. 

Christian Fantasy Story.

Ancient Mythology Story.

Paranormal Science/Urban Fantasy Story.

Apocalyptic Science Fiction Story. 

I have two other story ideas but they really would not fit into the merging idea at all. Now i have an inkling of what i want to do to merge all of these idea's together but i don't just don't know. LOL uh i just feel like going insane sometime's.


----------



## DaBlaRR (Feb 12, 2016)

My current story is the result of three story idea's that I merged as one.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 12, 2016)

Really? Hows that going?


----------



## Terry D (Feb 12, 2016)

Just pick one and start writing.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 12, 2016)

Terry D said:


> Just pick one and start writing.


Oh how i wish it was just that easy for me. The funny thing is that it's not all that easy foe me to write about my story's like i'd like it to be. I can write a 10,000 word Fan-Fiction in 3 day's so i know i can write but when it come's to writing my own story's i just seem to draw a blank. Is there any way to power through this weird form of writer's block?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 12, 2016)

I have multiple works in progress. Whichever grabs my interest that day is what I work on. I figure what I lose in switching around I gain by always being enthusiastic about the one I am working on.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 12, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> I have multiple works in progress. Whichever grabs my interest that day is what I work on. I figure what I lose in switching around I gain by always being enthusiastic about the one I am working on.


I've tried that nut the end result it seems is the same, just staring at a blank screen for hour's on end with nothing getting done or procrastinating like no tomorrow. I really hate my brain.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 12, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Oh how i wish it was just that easy for me. The funny thing is that it's not all that easy foe me to write about my story's like i'd like it to be. I can write a 10,000 word Fan-Fiction in 3 day's so i know i can write but when it come's to writing my own story's i just seem to draw a blank. Is there any way to power through this weird form of writer's block?



What is it about your stories that intimidates you? Where to begin? How much to tell?

I just start with the scene that first jumped to mind. I figure I can always take out or put in stuff during the editing process.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 12, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> I've tried that nut the end result it seems is the same, just staring at a blank screen for hour's on end with nothing getting done or procrastinating like no tomorrow. I really hate my brain.



Tell you what. Tomorrow I expect you to post or PM me a scene or summary from/of your Christian fantasy story.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 12, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> What is it about your stories that intimidates you? Where to begin? How much to tell?
> 
> I just start with the scene that first jumped to mind. I figure I can always take out or put in stuff during the editing process.


Honestly it would probably be how to begin. Hey ya now that i remember i had a hard time starting off my FF. But then an idea hit me and i just started from there and it just bleed out onto the screen. wow. Thank's!!!


----------



## DaBlaRR (Feb 12, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Really? Hows that going?



Really well. It was like it was meant to be.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 12, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Tell you what. Tomorrow I expect you to post or PM me a scene or summary from/of your Christian fantasy story.


Hmm... Tomorrow may be a problem. I have work and after that i have an RPG Session. How about today?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 12, 2016)

I had to rework my first book three or four times. The basic story remained, but I had to learn and grow as someone creating a whole fictitious world.

So jump in! Get it down, then add or subtract as needed. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 12, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> I had to rework my first book three or four times. The basic story remained, but I had to learn and grow as someone creating a whole fictitious world.
> 
> So jump in! Get it down, then add or subtract as needed.
> 
> Good luck!


Ok that sounds easy enough.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 12, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Hmm... Tomorrow may be a problem. I have work and after that i have an RPG Session. How about today?



I have my own stuff to get to, so I might not look at it until tomorrow, but write when you have the time. My deadline was arbitrary. Sometimes I find setting a deadline helps.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 12, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Ok that sounds easy enough.



We keep cross posting! Aaack!

I've got to run, but I'll check in another time. And I'll be on the lookout for your stuff!


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 12, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> We keep cross posting! Aaack!
> 
> I've got to run, but I'll check in another time. And I'll be on the lookout for your stuff!


LOL Ok. See ya later.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 13, 2016)

I've looked around for something by you and only found an apocalypse discussion that was started before this discussion. Did you write a scene or summary?


----------



## Sam (Feb 13, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Ok so was wandering have any of you ever been overwhelmed by all of the story idea's in your head? And if so how did you guy's cope with them? I currently have 4 story's floating around in my head. Each of them is a good story but its to much. My mom suggested just merging them all together which could work out pretty well if i do it just right. It would surely be an original piece of fiction thats for sure but can it be done? Just so you guy's can get a snippet of what i'm going through here are the story idea's.
> 
> Christian Fantasy Story.
> 
> ...



Let's sort out the rogue apostrophes first. 

No apostrophe after 'ideas'. It's plural. It doesn't get an apostrophe. 

No apostrophe after 'guys' either. Same thing. 

No apostrophe after 'sometimes'. It's a word, on its own, that means 'occasionally'. It doesn't need an apostrophe.

Also, it's "*too *many story ideas".  

Okay, to your question: I'm overwhelmed with too many ideas every single day of the week. On an ordinary day, I might daydream a hundred ideas. It doesn't mean I have to use all of them, however, nor does it mean I have to write them down. If every writer wrote down every idea they ever had, they'd spend their lives writing ideas. 

What you need is the discipline to concentrate on one or two story ideas and write them without demur. It's the only way you'll ever write and finish something. I have a horror story that's been on the back-burner for the past seven years. One day, I'll write it. Right now, I'm working on something else, and I need to keep my discipline and write it, or I'll move onto something else, and then the process will continue _ad nauseam. 
_
That's how writers wind up starting a million different novels and never finishing any of them.


----------



## ppsage (Feb 13, 2016)

Tell your brain to go back to having regular fantasies. Clothing them in the garb of story ideas just confuses the issue. They're not story ideas until you have several pages of notes. If you're actually a writer, after a while your brain will start having ideas about the story you're actually writing, and the rest will go back to being just regular daydreaming.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 15, 2016)

ppsage said:


> Tell your brain to go back to having regular fantasies. Clothing them in the garb of story ideas just confuses the issue. They're not story ideas until you have several pages of notes. If you're actually a writer, after a while your brain will start having ideas about the story you're actually writing, and the rest will go back to being just regular daydreaming.


Thank's. That help's out quite a bit.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 16, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Ok so was wandering have any of you ever been overwhelmed by all of the story idea's in your head? And if so how did you guy's cope with them? I currently have 4 story's floating around in my head. Each of them is a good story but its to much. My mom suggested just merging them all together which could work out pretty well if i do it just right. It would surely be an original piece of fiction thats for sure but can it be done? Just so you guy's can get a snippet of what i'm going through here are the story idea's.
> 
> Christian Fantasy Story.
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure I hate you.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 16, 2016)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I'm pretty sure I hate you.



Um... why?


----------



## dale (Feb 16, 2016)

ideas are easy. i can walk by an abandoned house or building and get a flood of ideas. pick an idea
and let a character or characters come into focus. it's the characters that will lead you into the story,
not the ideas.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 16, 2016)

dale said:


> ideas are easy. i can walk by an abandoned house or building and get a flood of ideas. pick an idea
> and let a character or characters come into focus. it's the characters that will lead you into the story,
> not the ideas.



Honestly that makes a lot of sense but i already have the characters. I think my issue is my inability to write what i already have coupled with my ADHD. That is just the worst thing to for someone like me.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 16, 2016)

Simply put, pick one story and work it to completion. Write down your other ideas as ideas, but stick to just ONE work at a time, and WORK it consistently.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 16, 2016)

You owe me a scene or summary. How about tell me about one character. PM me if you don't want to post such a rough piece.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 16, 2016)

Some brains are just so defiant. Those must be tricked into compliance.


----------



## Newman (Feb 16, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> all of the story idea's in your head?



Choose one. Finish it.

Finishing is a skill in itself.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 17, 2016)

Bishop said:


> Simply put, pick one story and work it to completion. Write down your other ideas as ideas, but stick to just ONE work at a time, and WORK it consistently.



ok. Thanks for the help. Well I know what story im going to work on so ill get to it.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 17, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> You owe me a scene or summary. How about tell me about one character. PM me if you don't want to post such a rough piece.



Yes I do. I'll get to work on it.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 17, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> You owe me a scene or summary. How about tell me about one character. PM me if you don't want to post such a rough piece.


Ok here's the character and a summery of the Fairy Tale Fantasy story that i'm going to be working on. 

Name: Altarius.
Age: 21.
Race: Human.
Title: The Eldritch Knight.

Backstory of Altarius and a Summery of the Chronicle's of Aitheria. Altarius was a simple man living in the wood's making map's for the kingdom. One day he come's across a lake that's been frozen over he spot's an island in the middle of the lake and a powerful force urge's him to investigate the island. Against his better judgment he investigate's the island and find's an unsealed tomb. He enter's the tomb and after passing all of the tomb's trial's he is reworded with the Red Soul Stone, an ancient artifact of great power but that power begin's corrupt Altarius from the very moment he obtain's it. With this new found power Altarius make's his way out of the tomb. How ever a Dark Beast begins to awaken from the frozen depth's of the lake. Altarius decide's to test out this new power of his and he is easily able to defeat the Dark Beast. When the Dark Beast is defeated Altarius is able to absorb it's Soul Stone gaining a small portion of it's dark magic as well as a new power/weapon. Now Altarius must find a way to rid himself of this curse before he turn's into a Dark Beast himself or he is hunted down by the Knight's of The Round, an elite group of monster hunter's headed by King Arthur and his Knight's. Along the way on his quest for redemption Altarius will meet several other character's from various fairy tale's, myth's, and legend's.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 17, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Ok here's the character and a summery of the Fairy Tale Fantasy story that i'm going to be working on.
> 
> Name: Altarius.
> Age: 21.
> ...




Sounds interesting, and fantasy is not my usual choice of reading.

A couple of things : 

1) If there is any possibility that you will want to publish this, you should do all further work in the Prose Workshop or by PM.

2) Is this intended as a new King Arthur and Knights of the Round Table legend? Or is that a coincidence?

3) There's no apostrophe before the 's' for the plural of a noun. So "Chronicle's" should be "Chronicles".


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 17, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Sounds interesting, and fantasy is not my usual choice of reading.
> 
> A couple of things :
> 
> ...


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 18, 2016)

dale said:


> ideas are easy. i can walk by an abandoned house or building and get a flood of ideas. pick an idea
> and let a character or characters come into focus. it's the characters that will lead you into the story,
> not the ideas.




Yep...I think I hate you too.


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 18, 2016)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Yep...I think I hate you too.



Lol! Why?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 18, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> It's a new take on the King Arthur and the Knight's of the Round Table legend, and all of the fairy tale's, myth's and legend's involved.



I look foward to reading more about it. PM me the link when you post in the Prose Workshop!


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 18, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> I look foward to reading more about it. PM me the link when you post in the Prose Workshop!



Ok. Will do.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 19, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Lol! Why?



Being the "most analytical m' f'er...have ever met" (according to my brother, lol) is a bad thing for a writer. Ideas don't just come to me. When they do come around, I will analyze them to death before I ever write a word.

Along with my WIP, I currently have two other ideas that have gone through the analysis wringer that I put them through. 

I envy those who have ideas seemingly fall out of their ears. I don't really hate anyone though. LOL


----------



## Rojack79 (Feb 19, 2016)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Being the "most analytical m' f'er...have ever met" (according to my brother, lol) is a bad thing for a writer. Ideas don't just come to me. When they do come around, I will analyze them to death before I ever write a word.
> 
> Along with my WIP, I currently have two other ideas that have gone through the analysis wringer that I put them through.
> 
> I envy those who have ideas seemingly fall out of their ears. I don't really hate anyone though. LOL



Well it is not a cake walk. I to analyze my ideas to death. Ive just been doing it for the past 7-10 years so most of the struggle is over. The only thing left for me to do is just write the storys down.


----------



## Greimour (Feb 19, 2016)

One of my current stories is more than 5 stories mixed together. Overall, I don't think it was going too bad. I have since learned however, that religion is an extremely touchy subject. Even if it is a fake religion. 

If you display similar traits to real world religious struggles, beliefs, fanaticism's, doctrines and so forth...the readers will often react in unexpected ways. Not always how you hoped.

I am thinking of rewriting it and dropping the religion stuff. o.0


~~~~~~~

Back to the original question though:

"Too many ideas..." ???

YEP! I have loads.

What I do is write notes and play with ideas.

 When I have something solid I want to keep and work with, I note it down. 
When I read something that has a similarity to my story, I note it down. 
When I find a character that is similar to one of mine, I note it down. 
When I come across a great piece of descriptive work that helps with one of my scenes, I note it down.

So...what do I do with all my ideas? 

I note them down! HAHA.










And that's just hard-copy notes. The documents on my computer make that look like a single piece of paper. One of my chapters (30) has been re-written so many times that all the documents titled 'chapter 30' add up to well over 200k words.

The finished version of chapter 30 won't even add to 10k words—which helps show how many times I have re-written it, I think.


I don't know if you can tell on the picture, but every page is crammed full of words. Every page of every notepad/book is the same. 

In the little notepad thing on bottom left, which considering the rotation of the picture is top left... the size of that writing is incredibly small. The smallest I could manage. And as you can probably see, I wrote on both sides of each sheet.

... So...as you can probably tell... taking notes is something that is extremely important to me. I'd go insane if I kept it all in my head.


::EDIT P.S::

Mixing stories together proved to be a good exercise for me. I had to build a new world, integrate races, create a new history of the world, incorporate folklore, traditions, currency and languages.

It turned out to be extremely beneficial for my writing abilities and experience.


----------

